# Dryvit?



## MTCquality (Mar 22, 2007)

I have read up on Dryvit, and found some good things and some bad things. I have a customer that is interested in putting it on the porch area of there home. Since I specialize in Steel lifelong restorations, I cant promise them they wont have to replace it in 10-15 years. I am looking for input good or bad on Dryvit. I will need to sub the labor and in my area there is no one available to do it with more than 2 or 3 jobs under there belt. Can anyone give me insight on the product and the general installation times, curing, colors, prep, etc.

Thanks,

MTC


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 25, 2007)

My advice is don't use it in any north country area...it may crack.If it holds water behind it your in serious trouble. If you use it make sure it has drainage behind it that drains out everywhere, roofs,windows, doors you get the picture.
If it is not a good job you WILL have problems.

Don't want to scare you to much, but it does not work well up here in CT.


----------



## mudmixer (Mar 25, 2007)

It is not permitted on wood frame structures in some areas. It works well on concrete masonry and steel structure (at least no prohibitions to my knowledge).

It can be a very fussy material to work with and many of the problems could be blamed on the knowledge of the installers. Also, many of the problems (mold moisture) occured near openings, but that is not surprising considering the high percentage of windows that are not properly installed. - In other words, everything has to be perfect even if it is permitted.


----------

